# How to motivate kid do the routine tasks?



## Vlad.terentyev

Do you make child do what he/she doesn't want (routine, help to clean house, make a bed, etc.), do you punish them for not doing, or reward?


----------



## Nightwish

No punishments and no rewards. I have to make sure we're not rushed the first (dozen) times we start implementing a new thing. I find that having plenty of time to include any whining and dawdling that might ensue is the key.


----------



## happyhermit

Neither really... We started out implementing a daily routine with age appropriate chores when he was old enough to start dressing himself when he was a toddler. Each year as he's matured we tweak the routine. We have a To Do checklist app on his ipod (he's 12 yo now) and he checks them off as he goes. Once his list is done he's free to have play time. We are teaching him to take care of his responsibilities first, then he can enjoy play/fun/media time, so he knows that once he's done he can go play with lego, watch movies, video games, etc... but if he chooses to put it off, or not do them at all, he's also choosing no play time... When he complains about it, we talk about the importance of the family working together, and talk about each of our routines, and what would happen if we only played and never worked, and how working together ensures we have a clean place to live, healthy meals, etc... and also how learning to be responsible now will translate into being a responsible trustworthy adult who will do well at work and school, and also keep a balance of work and fun.


----------



## Priya Mehta

Completely agree with you Happyhermit. We have to teach our kids about sharing responsibilities, working and staying together as a family. Values that we instill at a tender age, goes a long way in making them better human beings.


----------

